# TRT



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm interested in finding out personal experiences about the different types, and also the cost for anyone in Ontario without a drug plan.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@EllisRedding had this thread which might help you. 









TRT ... Thoughts For Those Currently On?


I have seen several guys here mention they are on some form of TRT, so I thought I would throw this out there for those that are on. So far, how has your experience been? What are the noticeable effects (positive and negative) since you started HRT? What are you using (if you don't mind...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

manwithnoname said:


> I'm interested in finding out personal experiences about the different types, and also the cost for anyone in Ontario without a drug plan.


I had a drug plan so I can't help with cost.

Despite my Dr's proactiveness, it was kind of a pain in the ass. Since TRT is a controlled substance, various restrictions were placed on this. No injectable TRT was available to me, just the ''cream'' (that's spread on the arm). I could only get a three months supply, and in order to get a refill I'd have to make an appt. (nearly impossible without a 4-6month wait) to get a referral to get tested. It took almost a year to dial in the proper dosage, but with the annoyances of getting refills, it was just too much hassle. I didn't notice any difference in health outcomes, and read some concerning stuff about the use of artificial Test. on the bodies ability to naturally make it. 

All this happened over five years ago, so some of the details are murky. My impression of the experience was that if the ministry was trying to discourage men from addressing health issues related to a drop in test. they are doing a splendid job. I read a bunch about naturally raising testosterone, lifting heavy things, chopping wood, proper eating, etc. There's a tonne of info out there, but I can't say what's working for me, as I don't get tested anymore.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

I tried everything natural with poor results....still had the low end of the scale levels of someone 20 years older.

It's discouraging to say the least. I'm going in for a bunch of tests to try to rule out other causes..


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I work in the supplement industry, and can tell you there isn't really much of anything out there 'natural' that will significantly raise your T levels. I know the industry wants to sell you otherwise, but as a person with access to any ingredient that I might want, in the highest quality extracts available, I get pellets put in ever 4 months to raise my T levels.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

manwithnoname said:


> I tried everything natural with poor results....still had the low end of the scale levels of someone 20 years older.


That sucks. I don't know if what I'm doing now is having any benefits regarding my T numbers, but I feel better being outside more, having more muscle, etc. I'm just going to ride this out.



manwithnoname said:


> It's *discouraging *to say the least. I'm going in for a bunch of tests to try to rule out other causes..


I get that! 

How's your doctor's attitude with all this? Are they proactive, or do you have to fight for everything?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

OnTheFly said:


> That sucks. I don't know if what I'm doing now is having any benefits regarding my T numbers, but I feel better being outside more, having more muscle, etc. I'm just going to ride this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My doctors, including the endocrinologist said these levels may be normal for me. Even though I've listed my symptoms of the last 7-8 years and they match low T. They want to brush it off. Recently had someone fill in for my family doctor, she ordered a bunch of tests and also MRI of my pituitary gland, which made me happy that someone was trying to do something. And she's a nurse practitioner, not a doctor. 

As long as you feel better, I guess that's all you can ask for. I haven't been able to gain more than a little muscle, no matter how hard I train.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

OnTheFly said:


> How's your doctor's attitude with all this? Are they proactive, or do you have to fight for everything?


It feels like I have to push them to do their job, otherwise I go home with nothing getting done..


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

manwithnoname said:


> It feels like I have to push them to do their job, otherwise I go home with nothing getting done..


This is all too common. Fortunately, my Dr. (a woman) was very proactive. She was very frustrated by the seemingly unnecessary hoop jumping, but they are bound by ministry guidelines.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I did this for about a month. My GP had prescribed the Testosterone. I felt like crap. Not a bit of energy. I had an appointment with my diabetic doctor and showed him the script. He told me to get off immediately. My GP apparently was about 30 years out of date, and was prescribing a high dose. My hair was falling out, and my emotions were all over the place. So, tossed the pills down the can. My diabetic doctor now monitors me. We are NOT using anything. My numbers wax and wane, but I have had success with high dose vitamin D, and DHEA. They seem to keep my levels reasonable.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Taxman said:


> I did this for about a month. My GP had prescribed the Testosterone. I felt like crap. Not a bit of energy. I had an appointment with my diabetic doctor and showed him the script. He told me to get off immediately. My GP apparently was about 30 years out of date, and was prescribing a high dose. My hair was falling out, and my emotions were all over the place. So, tossed the pills down the can. My diabetic doctor now monitors me. We are NOT using anything. My numbers wax and wane, but I have had success with high dose vitamin D, and DHEA. They seem to keep my levels reasonable.


Vitamin D is vital...I was taking 5000 UI per day and me levels were just around the lower limit.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

My kid while in Medical School was part of a study on vitamin D. Bottom line, most people do not get enough. I am currently taking 10000 U per day.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I go get my next batch of pellets in a few hours, good times.

Oral testosterone is a bad idea, there is a fairly new capsule that has come out in the last year or so, but there are many complications from oral testosterone.

Personally, I feel much better on it, more energy, better attitude, better sleep. Part of my recent mood swings on here are due to not getting it on schedule due to covid stuff.


----------



## Lake life (Nov 18, 2019)

I’m on TRT. It’s not something to take lightly. 
Do lots of research. I’m in the US and have Insurance. It does pay for all my lab tests. ( Lots of tests are needed because TRT changes other parts of your metabolism. It affects my thyroid. I also have my E2 and PSA levels regularly.
Everyone is different.
Most Every general practice Dr. has very limited training or experience with hormone replacement and will not treat patients with the best results. 
The best results come from “ Low T clinics “. 
Currently I self inject a small amount every 3 days using the tiny insulin syringes .
My cost currently averages just under $100 per month, including Dr Visits. 
I started with pellets, they should average a little over $100 per month.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Tasorundo said:


> I go get my next batch of pellets in a few hours, good times.
> 
> Oral testosterone is a bad idea, there is a fairly new capsule that has come out in the last year or so, but there are many complications from oral testosterone.
> 
> Personally, I feel much better on it, more energy, better attitude, better sleep. Part of my recent mood swings on here are due to not getting it on schedule due to covid stuff.


Next time we butt heads on another thread I'll attribute it to you not getting a pellet on schedule!

I asked for pellets, but my only options offered were injected or gel. Oral was not recommended. Going to start it soon, hoping to see the benefits you noticed. Monthly injections probably won't be a great idea.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

manwithnoname said:


> Next time we butt heads on another thread I'll attribute it to you not getting a pellet on schedule!
> 
> I asked for pellets, but my only options offered were injected or gel. Oral was not recommended. Going to start it soon, hoping to see the benefits you noticed. Monthly injections probably won't be a great idea.


Haha, I am just ornery on here sometimes. Written communication is always hard to convey the nuances of conversation.

oral testosterone is not a good idea as it can lead to liver problems. They are working on new forms, but it is not something I would expect soon.

pellets, have been the best by far. It is just natural testosterone, so has no other issues really.


----------

